# عقارات بجدة 2014



## االعاصمى (11 مارس 2014)

*
عقارات بجدة 2014 


فيلا حي النهضه
فيلا حي النهضه مجدده جميع السباكه والكهرباء باشراف صاحبها.
المساحه 500 م حوش يتسع اربع سيارات. مسبح. صالون كبير 
و 3 غرف. الدور الاول 5 غرف نوم وصاله. الملحق غرفتين.
3مليون و 300الف 
_____

فيلا جديدة بحي النعيم
مساحة 375م مسبح مصعد.
3صوالين 4 غرف نوم 
الملحق غرفتين 4مليون
_____
فلل بجدة للبيع عدة عروض 
اتصال0530207209
_____

فلا بالمرجان 500م واخرى بالنعيم
فلل بالمرجان شمال جدة للبيع
فلل بجدة للبيع عدة عروض لدى مكتبنا
اتصال0530207209
_____
فيلا بالمرجان للبيع 
فيلا جديدة بالمرجان 
مساحة 500م مسبح مصعد
4صوالين 4نوم و صاله 
ملحق غرفتين 5مليون ونص
_____

فيلا بالنعيم شمال جدة للبيع
فيلا جديدة النعيم
مساحة 375م مسبح مصعد.
3صوالين 4 غرف نوم 
الملحق غرفتين 4مليون
_____
فلل بشمال جدة للبيع عدة عروض 
اتصال0530207209


_________




فيلا جديده النعيم
فيلا جديده في النعيم 
375م جديده. مسبح
ومصعد 3مليون و750 الف.
...........
فلا في النهضة للبيع بجدة
فيلا في النهضة معروضة للبيع
مساحة 500متر
مطلوب تلاته مليون ومتين الف
فقط
....... 
فلل في النهضه 
فيلا النهضه جديده 440م 
مسبح مصعد. 
3مليون و800 الف
....... 
فيلا بحي الشاطي
فيلا بحي الشاطي جديده 400م مسبح مصعد.
مطلوب 4مليون ونص
....... 
فيلا بحي النعيم الشمالي المحمدية 
مساحة 600م - دور ارضي صالة و3 صوالين بحماماتها
الدور الاول 3غرف نوم بحماماتها وصالة - مسبح بلا مصعد
الملحق 3نوم بحماماتها - مطلوب 4مليون ومتين - جديدة
....... 
ويوجد عروض متعددة 
فلل وعمائر وعقارات بجدة 

0530207209
عقار العاصمي جدة

_____

عماره حي السلامة جديده مساحة800م 
مؤلفة من 18شقه كل شقة من4 غرف 
مطلوب13مليون
___
عماره جديده للبيع في السلامه -626م 
على شارع واحد - من 20شقه كل شقة 
من3 و4 و5غرف 
مطلوب 10مليون ونص 
___
عماره للبيع بحي السلامة مساحة625م 
عشارعين - جديده - مكونه من 20شقه 
كل شقة مؤلفة من3+4+5غرف - عدد
الادوار 7ادوار - مطلوب 11مليون

________
ويوجد عروض متعددة 
فلل وعمائر وعقارات بجدة 

0530207209
عقار العاصمي جدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0s1crR4OW4
*​


----------



## االعاصمى (11 مارس 2014)

*رد: عقارات بجدة 2014*

___________________


----------



## االعاصمى (11 مارس 2014)

*رد: عقارات بجدة 2014*

____________


----------

